# fs 460 Spark Arrestor removal



## 1New Home (Jun 6, 2020)

I'd like to know the size of the socket used to remove this spark arrestor so I can clean it


----------



## DND 9000 (Jun 6, 2020)

It is a M 14x1,25x7.


----------



## 1New Home (Jun 7, 2020)

thank you


----------

